# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Παράτησε τα αυγά της

## Sandraki92

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!Τον τελευταίο μήνα μια δεκαοχτουρα νομίζω έχει γεννήσει δύο αβγά στο πίσω μπαλκόνι μου , μέσα σε μια μεγάλη γλάστρα που δεν την χρησιμοποιώ. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν την πείραξα καθόλου. Τα κλωσουσε όλη μέρα και όλη νύχτα και δεν είδα αρσενικό. Ήταν μόνη της. Της πέταξα ψωμάκι αλλά δεν το αγγιξε ποτέ.Απο χθες όμως έχει εξαφανιστεί... Να έπαθε κάτι; Ή μήπως τα αυγά της είναι χαλασμένα και απλώς τα παράτησε και έφυγε... Είναι πάνω από 20 μέρες στην γλάστρα και τα κλωσσαει..δεν θα επρεπε να έχουν σκάσει; Τι λέτε;  ::

----------


## Flifliki

Καλημέρα! Λογικά έπρεπε να είχαν σκάσει κ αφού δεν εμφανίστηκε ξανά μάλλον ήταν ασπορα. Περίεργο που ήταν μόνη της, απ ότι ξέρω αυτά πάνε ζευγάρι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Προφανώς εγκατέλειψε τα αυγά .

----------

